# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ September 23, 2005



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on September 23, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17875*


----------

